# Does IBS linked w/Fructose Malabsorption ever go away



## Lemon247 (Mar 4, 2012)

NOTE: Apologies for posting this in both the Diet and General Forums...wasn't sure where it belonged...Hello again everyone,So I originally posted here about my issues with IBS-PI, and how the main symptom is a sort of tenesmus/urgency that also just makes it feel really sore up inside (can't think of a better way to say it). I'm attacking this problem from multiple angles, but so far I've had the most sucess with the no-FODMAP diet. And at this point it basically has to be zero-FODMAPs because I've noticed bad reactions after:- soy flour- soy yogurt- rice syrup- one glass of beer (no idea why...didn't think that had any FODMAPs)But the weird thing is that I was having a lot of bloating and other pain issues last year, which had mostly subsided by the start of this year, even before I started this diet. Now I get this very specific "urgency" symptom with any FODMAP-containing foods, but not any of those other symptoms.*So my question is: Does anyone know if IBS linked with fructose malabsorption (i.e. IBS that is helped by going on a low-FODMAP diet) has a larger chance of going away than other kinds of IBS? Or to put it another way, has anyone been able to go on low-FODMAP diet for awhile, had the symptoms subside, and then return to a more "normal" diet (while still maybe avoiding FODMAPs more consciously than before)?* I'm just hopeful I won't have to give up wheat forever. And I still don't understand why my symptoms have changed (and at times completely disappeared) over the last 9 months before settling at this very specific, FODMAP-caused urgency?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't seen a breakdown of how many can control IBS symptoms with diet in the remission rate information.I do know with lactose intolerance it seems many humans cannot digest a lick of lactose but have no symptoms, so it may be only when you have something like IBS do you see the effects from an increase in gas.So my sense is going FODMAP free for lets say a couple of years won't reverse IBS, but since IBS can sometimes go in remission I would think every 6 months or so doing a quick can' I eat this now test may be worth doing if you don't want to just say I will eat this diet the rest of my life regardless.I do think that even normal humans with fructose malabsorption or lactose intolerance can get symptoms with a big enough dose, but that big dose may be more than what you would get in an average meal. I've got lactose intolerance and IBS in remission but typical amounts of lactose in a regular meal are fine, now. Just don't give me a large milkshake with 16 oz of milk before you add the ice cream. Even with the IBS under control it will make the rest of the day miserable. Although every so often a chocolate malted milkshake is worth the pain.


----------



## Lemon247 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> So my sense is going FODMAP free for lets say a couple of years won't reverse IBS, but since IBS can sometimes go in remission I would think every 6 months or so doing a quick can' I eat this now test may be worth doing if you don't want to just say I will eat this diet the rest of my life regardless.


That's my hope...it would be nice to have some light at the end of the tunnel, almost as a "reward" for all the diet discipline, that you could be promoting a good environment for your gut to "heal" from IBS. Unfortunately it's not like my dairy allergy (that I was born with), where if I had very small doses of dairy (especially if it was in baked food...probably changed the chemical composition somehow) I could sort of build up a mild tolerance over a long period of time. With this IBS/FM issue, it seems like having any of the off-limits foods just gets you back closer to square one. Just seems like such a weird thing to come about at age 32.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There usually is some environmental trigger for IBS, it isn't that you have some gene that just waits many years to go wonky.The best documented trigger is a GI infection. Depends on what gets hit as collateral damage while your body fights off the infection. And you can get a GI infection at any age. They don't discriminate, they'll infect anyone.Some people may be more genetically likely to get IBS or not, but without getting the right trigger it won't start up.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I am also having to be really zero FODMAP for improvement. 100%! Even a bit off the diet and I'm in trouble fast.


----------



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Korga said:


> I am also having to be really zero FODMAP for improvement. 100%! Even a bit off the diet and I'm in trouble fast.


 You have to give the fodmap a long period time to settle in. I believe restricting fodmap brings down the level of bad bacteria. I was on a fodmap diet once for 6 months felt so good. After that I was able to tolerate every type of food for a long time. However after a few months I was back to square one. I believe this diet alters your bacteria flora. There is a possible solution around this and it is to get a probiotic transplant from human feces. A lot of study still needs to be done though.


----------

